# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  6 consejos para romper el hielo con tu magia de cerca

## elmanu

Buenas!! Acabo de encontrar este hilo en internet escrito por un ilusionista que se llama Edu Latorre y me ha parecido muy interesante...yo nunca he hecho actuaciones de este tipo...pero para los q empiezan puede ser un articulo de gran utilidad...creo que no incumplo las normas ya que he copiado el contenido en vez de poner la pgina web... si no es así...pido disculpas por adelantado.

6 consejos para romper el hielo con tu magia de cerca

Un problema típico con el que nos encontramos los que realizamos magia de cerca, es cómo acercarse a un/a espectador/a que no te conoce, especialmente si ni siquiera sabe que le vas a hacer magia. Espero que estos pequeños consejos que he ido recopilando a lo largo de mi trayectoria artística (tanto propios como de compañeros), te faciliten tu presentación ante un nuevo grupo de espectadores.

Cuando te contratan para hacer magia de cerca en un evento, ya sea boda, convención de empresa o si vas a trabajar en un restaurante donde haya clientes itinerantes, es complicado acercarse a una mesa en la que estén comiendo, ya que aunque sepan que eres mago les puede resultar incómodo que se les acerque un desconocido a contarles algo que puede que no les interese, o interrumpa una conversación o invada su espacio personal.

Si estás trabajando en un lugar fijo en el que te contrata el dueño, lo recomendable es que haya un cartel en la puerta anunciando tu actuación. Esto te puede allanar el terreno, pero siempre te vas a encontrar algún cliente despistado que no sepa que trabajas allí. Estos son algunos detalles que te facilitarán el trabajo:

1. El mejor momento para acercarte.

El momento en el que te toca de acercarte a una mesa puede que no siempre sea el más adecuado y te encontrarás con gente que te dirá que no quiere ver magia. La mayoría de veces no es porque realmente no quieran sino porque están hablando de sus cosas y puede que prefieran que te acerques más tarde en el momento del café o la copa, especialmente porque no saben si lo que les vas a mostrar va a ocupar mucho tiempo.

Uno de los mejores momentos para acercarse es cuando les han servido la bebida y el aperitivo. Acaban de llegar y todavía no se han hilado a ningún tema de conversación, en esa situación te resultará más fácil acercarte y no se sentirán tan invadidos. Los espacios entre plato y plato también son ideales, y por supuesto en el postre o el café.

Nunca deberías intentar acercarte si los comensales están comiendo algún plato que requiera usar las manos (por ejemplo marisco, pizza, etc.), ya que en esta situación no podrán interactuar contigo, escoger cartas, o examinar objetos; y lo que es peor, tampoco podrán aplaudir.

2. La acreditación.

Te sorprenderá la efectividad de este sencillo truco. Simplemente colócate una credencial en el bolsillo del pecho de la americana donde aparezca tu nombre, tu profesión (mago) y el logotipo del local o la empresa en la que estés actuando. Puedes comprar una funda de plástico transparente de las que se usan en convenciones y congresos e imprimirte una tarjeta personalizada con tu ordenador cada vez que vayas a actuar a un sitio nuevo. De esta manera cuando te acerques a una mesa o un nuevo grupo, los espectadores podrán saber quién eres y porqué estás ahí de un sólo golpe de vista. En solo un segundo habrás roto el hielo.





3. Tu frase mágica de entrada.

Cuando te acercas a una mesa deberías presentarte de una manera rápida, directa y respetuosa. Prepárate un breve guión que les informe en pocos segundos de quién eres, porqué estás allí, y que no les vas a robar mucho tiempo. Ten preparadas un par de frases diferentes y simpáticas que puedan servirte de entrada para poder utilizarlas en diferentes mesas. Así si están juntas no sentirán que te estás apoyando en un guión.

Nunca utilices preguntas en esta introducción porque durante los primeros segundos del acercamiento el público aún está tomando muchas decisiones sobre: quién eres, qué haces allí, si realmente te quieren ver, etc. Por ejemplo, si te acercas a la mesa y tu introducción es: -Hola soy el mago ¿queréis ver magia?-. Seguramente la respuesta en muchos casos será: -No, gracias-. Y puede que simplemente sea porque no hayan tenido tiempo para decidir la respuesta y la negación es un simple mecanismo de defensa. Así que evita las preguntas.

Lo primero que yo hago es informarles de que van a ver magia gratis, que entra en el menú y que no va a tener coste adicional, lo hago desde el humor y esta información les aporta tranquilidad y me asegura que estén más receptivos y atentos. Si lo que estás amenizando es una boda puedes decir que es un regalo de los novios para sus invitados (aunque no sea así), de ésta manera te garantizo que todas las mesas te recibirán con interés porque al pensar que los novios están teniendo ese detalle con ellos difícilmente serán descorteses contigo y te atenderán sin ningún problema.

4. Invasión del espacio.

Hay que llevar un especial cuidado con no invadir demasiado el espacio de tus espectadores en su mesa. Busca efectos en los que no necesites dejar demasiados objetos encima de la mesa para no hacerles sentir incómodos durante tu intervención.

Procura no tener que sentarte, aunque te lo pidan. No es elegante ni profesional y te puede traer problemas con el gerente o el metre. Justifícalo diciéndoles que estando tú de pié lo van a ver mejor, o comentando que es una norma de la casa y no puedes. Esto te ahorrará tener que dar demasiadas explicaciones.

5. El efecto de entrada.

Es importante tener preparado un juego de entrada que les aporte información sobre tu personalidad y tu estilo para que se hagan una idea de lo que les espera a continuación. Este tipo de efectos deberían ser de fase expositiva corta y con gran impacto mágico y visual. La idea es que vean magia cuanto antes de una forma dinámica y fresca para captar su atención al instante, y poder así seguir con el resto de la rutina sin el peligro del rechazo inicial.

Te recomiendo prepares no más de tres juegos por mesa: uno corto, directo y de gran impacto mágico para la entrada; otro de fase expositiva más larga en el que puedas dar algo de rienda suelta a la presentación y los gags (si es tu estilo) y el último que te sirva como cierre y a poder ser que te dé pié a poder dejarles tu tarjeta de visita.

Si la que te contrata es una empresa de espectáculos o un agente intermediario, estaría bien llevar unas cuantas tarjetas suyas, en lugar de las tuyas particulares, para entregar a los clientes que te las pidan. La empresa te agradecerá que no les “pases por encima” y aumentará tu valor como profesional.

6. Las propinas.

En ocasiones los espectadores intentarán darte propinas en agradecimiento por tu trabajo. Mi consejo es que no aceptes propinas a no ser que el cliente insista demasiado y corras el riesgo de ofenderle. No es conveniente aceptarlas por varias razones:

El gerente del local no sabe qué está pasando y puedes dar lugar a que piense que eres tú quien les está pidiendo dinero. Así que te ahorras un posible conflicto y tener que dar explicaciones.
Si te ven otros clientes cogiendo dinero, cuando te acerques a ellos pensarán que vas pidiendo y no querrán ver magia.
Si vas a hacer un juego en el que tengas que utilizar monedas, es preferible que sea con tus monedas y no tengas que pedirles las suyas para hacerles la magia ya que si otros clientes te observan desde otras mesas, no saben lo que está pasando y pensarán lo mismo, que vas pidiendo dinero y esto te cerrará las puertas en muchas mesas.

¿Cómo rechazarlas elegantemente?. Cuando algún cliente te ofrezca propina puedes decirle lo siguiente: – Muchas gracias, pero por política del local no puedo aceptar dinero. No obstante, si te ha gustado, la mejor propina que me puedes dar es decirle al metre que el mago te ha gustado mucho y que es lo mejor que has visto en su vida-.

Si lo dices con humor y descaro, se reirán y no dudes que comentarán con el gerente lo que les ha gustado tu actuación. Esto te asegura un aumento de tu valor profesional de cara al gerente y así volverá a contar contigo en más ocasiones.



Espero que estos sencillos consejos nacidos de mi propia experiencia profesional de más de 24 años te sean de ayuda. ¿Y tú tienes algún “truquillo” para acercarte a los grupos?. Compártelos más abajo en los comentarios, nos encantará conocer tu experiencia  :Confused: ?

Edu Latorre
Ilusionista

P.D: Gracias Edu!!  :Smile1: 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk

----------


## maquisol

Muchas gracias me ha sido muy útil

----------


## Mariano2010

Muy buen post! Buenísimos los consejos, todos! Es muy interesante también como la magia de cerca te da esas cosas con los años, y como cosas como la edad de los comensales en una mesa, o hasta incluso la nacionalidad, hacen que interactues con ellos de una manera u otra, eso al menos es lo que me pasa a mi. Cada vez que me acerco a una mesa es diferente la atmósfera y la experiencia. Me gusta entrenar ese tipo de cosas, ser intuitivo y jugar con eso,  generar un tipo de conectividad u otro. No se si me explico, pero de alguna manera los magos de cerca desarrollamos esa capacidad de "escanear" de entrada y durante la actuación, el espacio donde interactuamos y los espectadores que lo conforman.

----------


## biccthor

Me han encantado los consejos, gracias por compartirlos.

----------


## pablo77

Excelentes consejos! Han estado geniales, muchas gracias por compartirulos con cada uno de nostros.

----------


## Pelon

Gracias por compartir muy util

----------

